# GAME 6: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (May 5th)



## Tersk

*VS*








*Dallas Mavericks (3-2) - Houston Rockets (2-3)  *


*Starting Lineup*






































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*





































*David Wesley | Bob Sura | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming*

*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*
*VS*





































*Mutombo - Padgett - Weatherspoon - Barry - James*


*Key Matchup*







*against*










*Go Mavericks!!*



*Game 1: Dallas Mavericks 86, Houston Rockets 98
Game 2: Dallas Mavericks 111, Houston Rockets 113
Game 3: Dallas Mavericks 106, Houston Rockets 102
** Game 4: Dallas Mavericks 97, Houston Rockets 92
** Game 5: Dallas Mavericks 112, Houston Rockets 110*
*
*​


----------



## Tersk

*Series: *Mavericks lead, 3-2 



Key matchups 


*Mavs Centers vs. Yao Ming:* It's been a committee that has been responsible for guarding both Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming. Against Yao, it's particularly important that Erick Dampier, Alan Henderson and even Dirk Nowitzki share the load. Hender- son has been effective in short bursts because he's so crafty, not to men- tion how hard he works. Dampier has a better chance physically. But how well Yao deals with the fouls – as well as whether the Mavericks resort to Pow-a-Yao and put him on the free throw line – will impact the outcome. 



Inside the Mavericks 


*Expect early fireworks: *They expect the Rockets to come out firing. "Normally in these situations, teams come out with a lot of energy," Avery Johnson said. "But that energy can burn itself up. You hope it burns itself up around the fourth quarter. As the team trying to eliminate somebody, be there in the fourth quarter and make some plays. I don't expect our team to be rattled." 

*Is defense overrated?* You'll never get Avery Johnson to admit that. But the Mavericks are surrendering 48.6 percent shooting, worst among teams still alive in the playoffs. 



Inside the Rockets 


*Speaking of Yao:* He's shooting 73.6 percent in the series and has a chance to become the second player in NBA history to crack 70 percent for a six- or seven-game series. Dallas' James Donald- son shot a record 78.1 percent against the Lakers in 1986 (six games) and a record 74.4 percent against the Lakers in 1988 (seven games). 

*Briefly: *Tracy McGrady has scored 25 points or more in each game but is coming off his low (25 in Game 5). ... The trend continues: The leader after one quarter has won every game. 



<table class="module" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bilabel" colspan="3"> *PROBABLE STARTERS* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavericks * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos. * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Rockets* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule">  Dirk Nowitzki </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tracy McGrady </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Michael Finley </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Scott Padgett </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Erick Dampier </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Yao Ming </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Howard </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> David Wesley </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jason Terry </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Bob Sura</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## kfranco

Rockets win, plain and simple.


----------



## Tersk

I'm worried, the Rockets will have had some time to rest and for JVG to come at us with a nother game plan. Hopefully Dirk has a massive game, like he's been dude

Dallas: 105
Houston: 93

I think they just get flat outplayed here


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Nice GameThread!

my prediction:
Dallas 100
-
Houston 107
:whoknows:


----------



## xray

Man, I'd be afraid to put a dollar on either one of these teams. This has been one crazy series. I look for both teams to come out with a lot of intensity, and the Mavs to end it here.

Mavs 107-101.


----------



## SMDre

I know that one of these teams will come out with a flurry. I believe that JVG may rally the troops at home and I feel that they will win this game.

But the Mavs fan that I am:

Mavs: 108
Houston: 99


----------



## symphonix

I have a bad feeling about this. It is the Rockets' last chance, I think they will give it everything they have. But the Mavs show alot of heart and soul laetly, it will be a close game.

109-107


----------



## kfranco

I think it may be a close one, but i think the Rockets pull this one out...u know what happens when u have an animal trapped in a corner,right??
:biggrin:


----------



## Maniacs

With the whole discussion about the officiating in this series, I think the Refs will favour Houston in this game. And as close as the last two games have been that could very well be what decides this one.

Mavs 99 - Rockets 102


----------



## nutmeged3

i think dirk will come out and play good and win this game to close out the series

Dallas 103
Houston 97


----------



## mavsmania41

I am gonna say 104-101 Mavs in this one very close. Nice game thread Theo are we doing 500 points for the person that guesses the score the closet ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Oh yeah and lets get this game htread going Houston Board has out done us on in game threads this series last game I was the majority of the posting.


----------



## mavsmania41

I put down 1195 on the Mavs go Mavs!


----------



## The Future7

Let go Mavs. I want us to win this. I hope Dirk has that big game we all have been waiting for. We need to keep the Rockets winless at home and become the first team to comeback from an 0-2 start in a playoff series. There has not been an upset in the Western conference. So lets not be the one to experience an upset.

109-100Mavs


----------



## Chaos

103-101 Mavs...Terry hits a 3 at the buzzer to win it.


----------



## mavsmania41

WE need to try to get Dampier more than 24 minutes and this can force Mcgrady to shot long jumpers. I would rather have this then have Yao dunking what you guys think.


----------



## kuen1

Hmmm Hmmm Hmmm... I'm just not too sure on this one. The Rockets are obviously going to come out ready to play, but I thought the same thing for games 4 and 5 and the Mavs were able to match what Houston brought and pass them to get the wins. I think the Mavs are through with getting nervous etc and that they know what they have to do.


----------



## The Future7

I hope everyone on the Mavs play good defense. Dirk needs to step up when he sees someone come off a pick. That has killed us the whole series.


----------



## mavsmania41

Tonight write this Down Dirk and Tmac have a Texas shoot out.

Dirk 34 points 11 rebounds 2 blocks 4 assits 2 steals

Tmac 39 points 6 rebounds 8 assits 1 block and 3 steals

Mavs win 104-101


----------



## mavsmania41

Late start time again 8:30 but we know TNT time is gonna be 9:00.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> Late start time again 8:30 but we know TNT time is gonna be 9:00.


No, we know that we will miss the first 3-4 min of the game.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

I really hope Houston pulls out a victory, and not certainly sure I got the faith in my team, we lose tonight, I donate all my points to the first guy to challenge me. if we win, i will take nothing in return though, so worth the challenge for whoever, I just have that much faith in my boys.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets get the in game post going for tonights game what you guys say ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Rockets will try to bang the ball inside and use the outside shooting. They will minupulate thier weapons. Why not start Allan Henderson and save Dampier for the 4th quarter because we have gotta save Damp for crunch time.


----------



## master8492

Rockets to win
Rockets 104
Mavericks 102


----------



## nutmeged3

this boston-indiana game is makin me mad lol y cant it just end


----------



## SMDre

nutmeged3 said:


> this boston-indiana game is makin me mad lol y cant it just end


Considering the T.V. timeouts and the timeouts that will be taken by both teams.... this game will run untill :40-:45 after. May go into the Mavs game.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah I just want it to end in regulation.


----------



## mavsmania41

I want Boston to win so Stern has his game 7.


----------



## mavsrock27

Hmmm...it's been a while since I've posted. Is everyone ready for the game? Is Theo gonna be on here for this one?


----------



## mavsmania41

I sure will be on here to post but crap this game might go to Ot Boston and Indiana.


----------



## aussiewill

Man I would love to be able to see this game...  

Ohh well I will be present on the Gamechat and watch the gametracker on CBS. 

Mavs need to come out hot in this game, don't let the Rockets build any momentum and keep the smothering defence on all their guys and not forget the spares who can knock down those 3's. Mavs win 103-96.


----------



## mavsmania41

here I am complaining about the Start time and you guys dont even get to watch it I actually wont take it for granit.


----------



## mavsmania41

This sucks we will miss the start of the game what a killer.


----------



## SMDre

NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!! Overtime in IND vs BOS.  :curse: :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

This is making me as mad as the game last week double Ot with the heat and Nets.


----------



## mavsrock27

13-9 Mavs, Dirk had a cut under his left knee so he had that wrapped and apparently had a cough today...nothing exciting


----------



## mavsmania41

Well I hope dirk is ok.


----------



## mavsmania41

These Timeouts in this other game are killing me why cant it end with our luck it will go another OT.


----------



## mavsmania41

Just miss it pacers or make a 3.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> Just miss it pacers or make a 3.


Agreed, if this goes into another overtime..... :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

Aight its over lets go Mavs finally gonna get to see the game.


----------



## SMDre

Yessssss!!!! JO missed the turn around, but another time out with 1.6 remaining. :brokenhea


----------



## mavsmania41

I wish Tnt could make some kind area deal where we could see it insteadof them having to show games that dont mean anything to us.


----------



## mavsmania41

Pacers better not make a 3.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> I wish Tnt could make some kind area deal where we could see it insteadof them having to show games that dont mean anything to us.


:whoknows:


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> Pacers better not make a 3.


If they do I can't be held accountable for my actions. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

26-18 sounds like a good quarter for the Mavs.


----------



## SMDre

Looks like the Mavs are starting off well. Lets geterdone.


----------



## mavsmania41

I held my breath for a second I thought the refs were gonna give johnson 3 Free throws.


----------



## SMDre

Finally lets get posting.


----------



## mavsmania41

aight sounds good but i will do it during time outs.


----------



## mavsmania41

Good to hear man cuz I had to post alone last game.


----------



## SMDre

Keep pushing and keep the pressure up. Make the Rockets dobut themselves.


----------



## mavsmania41

Looks like the refs are gonna call everything.


----------



## mavsmania41

I look for Harris to come out and put Terry back in Devin just isnt having it tonight.


----------



## SMDre

DH struggling bad, back to back TO. We can't have that, he should know he will be benched soon.


----------



## mavsmania41

I'd think so But i'd rather have him then Armstrong to spell Terry.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> I'd think so But i'd rather have him then Armstrong to spell Terry.


True.


----------



## SMDre

But Houston is staying close with both T-Mac and Yao on the bench. Not good.


----------



## mavsmania41

Well i just hope the starters can get it dialed in.


----------



## mavsmania41

Doesnt Ryan Bowen look like a 6ft8 Neadrathal ?


----------



## SMDre

Stacking it up aginst Houston.


----------



## mavsmania41

Its a crying shame Stack house didnt get more consideration for the 6th man award.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> Its a crying shame Stack house didnt get more consideration for the 6th man award.


It was his injury. If he stayed healthy there was no way he wouldn't have been. But he is rested for the Playoffs and it is showing tonight.


----------



## SMDre

Yao down for the count :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41

good foul Howard I wish YAo tried to do something. Then he would have got thrown out and i would be laughing my tail off.


----------



## mavsmania41

okay Howard did just not foul.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> okay Howard did just not foul.


I refuse to complain. That's for the Rocket fans.


----------



## mavsmania41

Put Henderson in for crying out loud!


----------



## mavsmania41

We should be ahead its not even funny.


----------



## SMDre

This game is very tense. Hopefully the Mavs can get back to running and open up a lead again.


----------



## mavsmania41

We need to push the ball some I dont like this walking the ball up the floor push for better offense.


----------



## SMDre

Damn, where is everybody.


----------



## mavsmania41

Good get some fouls on James!


----------



## Yao Mania

SMDre said:


> I refuse to complain. That's for the Rocket fans.


Appreciate the respect, I was just browsing to see what you guy's reaction was to Yao. That's very classy of you SMDre.


----------



## SMDre

I can't believe what I just saw. :eek8:


----------



## mavsmania41

Thank you Terry!


----------



## SMDre

Yao Mania said:


> Appreciate the respect, I was just browsing to see what you guy's reaction was to Yao. That's very classy of you SMDre.


No problem. You're welcome.


----------



## mavsmania41

You know what you cant expect Finley to defend him any better than that Im not mad. Its a long game and there bench was just shooting lights out no way they keep it up the whole entire 2nd half. We got a whole another half.


----------



## symphonix

McGriddle's made 7 points in two plays. Crazy shots!


----------



## mavsmania41

This is gonna be a game of runs we will have ours i know we will lets go Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk is settling on way too many jumpers be more aggressive and get to the line and make them pay.


----------



## kfranco

game of runs. i agree, hopefully we can get most of those.


----------



## FirstRocket

It's seem that the fans are more friendly towards each other than the players on court. Maybe, thank to the Suns.:biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah I dont know about you guys but that article offended me.


----------



## FirstRocket

Good half for Rockets. Yao only has two fouls.:banana:


----------



## symphonix

mavsmania41 said:


> Yeah I dont know about you guys but that article offended me.


eh, don't fuss. some rookie writer


----------



## mavsmania41

True Yao and Damp are both with 2 fouls. Dirk and fin have gotta step up. If they dont we are in for a long half.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> True Yao and Damp are both with 2 fouls. Dirk and fin have gotta step up. If they dont we are in for a long half.


 And JET.


----------



## FirstRocket

With only two fouls, Yao can be aggressive in the second half and we will be back on the game thread for game 7.


----------



## mavsmania41

Jet stepped up and made that 3 I think that was pretty big instead of it being Rockets by 10 its only 7.


----------



## SMDre

Kenny was right about Yao and Dirk though. Dirk does need a go to move down on the block to become truely great. He should work on one during the offseason.


----------



## mavsmania41

Every year he and his coach Hulger i think work on one thing to really improve on every year.


----------



## mavsmania41

Can anybody slow down Mike James ?


----------



## SMDre

To be honest, Dirk will never become the point forward that Don imagined. I never thought that because of his size. When you look at true point forwards, they are normally SF at size 6'9 or smaller


----------



## SMDre

Second half. Lets go Mavs, pull this one out.


----------



## mavsmania41

Im not even gonna say anything whata punk Sura!


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> Im not even gonna say anything whata punk Sura!


 He don't know Josh. Josh will make that Blackeye of his bigger.


----------



## SMDre

Nice steal by Terry.


----------



## mavsmania41

Heck yea Im gonna say one thing keep the defense going.


----------



## mavsmania41

Where is the Offense we have gone cold ?


----------



## SMDre

I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable about this game. Dirk is not shooting well again 4-14.


----------



## SMDre

DA is in the game.


----------



## SMDre

Finley for 3 and.....BOOOM goes the Dynimte.


----------



## mavsmania41

Good defense by dirk we really needed that. Dirk Is gonn have to play some extra minutes tonight again I think.


----------



## symphonix

Nowitzki with two important blocks!


----------



## mavsmania41

I also loved Armstrongs defense on Mike James he really locked him down.


----------



## SMDre

I'm very very very very very very nervious right now. We need to score first and often in the 4th. Don't give T-Mac and Yao a chance.


----------



## mavsmania41

We have gotta play defense and convert offensive oppurtunity we need Damps offensive rebounding ability.


----------



## mavsmania41

We all know the home team is gonna make a run now lets settle down and make ours.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> We all know the home team is gonna make a run now lets settle down and make ours.


I can't stand John Barry.


----------



## FirstRocket

SMDre said:


> I can't stand John Barry.


But I can stand Jon Barry.:biggrin:


----------



## SMDre

Dalllas down by 2. What a run!!!


----------



## FirstRocket

Rockets by 7pts.


----------



## mavsmania41

settle down gosh dont be that stupid Howard.


----------



## mavsmania41

Gotta allmost shake your head right there Im telling you. MAvs dont play some defense and score we are out of it.


----------



## FirstRocket

mavsmania41 said:


> Gotta allmost shake your head right there Im telling you. MAvs dont play some defense and score we are out of it.


No, Mavs won't be out. Our teams still have Game 7 to play:gopray: .


----------



## mavsmania41

yeah im talking about this game. Good game guys you guys made the shots we didnt.


----------



## SMDre

We're done. What a 4th by the Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

I had a feeling we were gonna drop this game Its just this game 7 scares me more than any because of the Tracy Mcgrady factor.


----------



## mavsmania41

Its like everytime he shoots the ball you hold you breath.


----------



## SMDre

Closer of the game has to be John Barry.


----------



## mavsmania41

What can I say they picked the right time to get it going. I wonder if you start calling off the dogs get everyone out that way nobody gets hurt.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk wasnt Dirk tonight either.


----------



## mavsmania41

cant score for 4 minutes cant expect to win any games if you score that many.


----------



## FirstRocket

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk wasnt Dirk tonight either.


Sorry to say that, Dirk hasn't being great Dirk for quite sometimes.


----------



## symphonix

**** this.


----------



## mavsmania41

It was like a lid got on the bucket One thing is that is a positive is the home crowd is behind us. But in this series im not all that sure it matters. I think we have a chance to win game 7 but I really dont like our chances.


----------



## mavsmania41

I say call of the dogs and take the starters out before somebody gets hurts.


----------



## NastyN44

WOW we lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41

yeah where you been ?


----------



## FirstRocket

Mavs keep missing. That is not good for the confidence.


----------



## mavsmania41

exactly I posted something similar on the Rockets board.


----------



## mavsmania41

Maybe Harris can end the 20-0 run.


----------



## SMDre

As seen in this game, as seen in this series, the more aggressive team gets the calls.


----------



## SMDre

Ice cold 4th wow. I have can't recall the last time I have seen a 4th like that.


----------



## kfranco

What does MFFL stand for. I always see it on Marc Cubans shirt, just wondering what it stands for?


----------



## Drewbs

I think it means Masv Fan For Life


----------



## SMDre

Drewbs said:


> I think it means Masv Fan For Life


That's what it stands for.


----------



## kfranco

Drewbs said:


> I think it means Masv Fan For Life


Ohh Ok, thanks, thats pretty kool.


----------



## SMDre

Drewbs said:


> I think it means Masv Fan For Life


And you can join the club for an annual fee. :biggrin:


----------

